

KyMaLabs On Spam - bane
http://kymalabs.blogspot.com/2011/03/kymalabs-on-spam.html

======
patrickyeon
Hey buddy, I get that you're excited about your company, KyMaLabs. Three links
to your own blog over the span of four minutes will come across as a little
spammy to many folks, though.

~~~
bane
Too much? Just trying to get these in before I went to bed (knowing of course
that I won't be able to submit these in the next few days).

